# I Love Motorhoming



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi

Reason's :arrow: I've made some Brilliant new friends through Mhf,
I've been to and Discovered places that I didn't know even existed,

It does not matter what time of the day it is I know I have the facilities to cook a full hot meal OR go to sleep in a proper bed if I choose (None of which you can do in a car).
I can watch telly or have a Hot shower & never leave the Motorhome.

I wish I'd done this years ago :!: 


Discuss... :wink:


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, it's 3/4 the way through our first year as motorhomers & I agree with every word in your post. Like you, I just wish we had had the resources to get an mh years ago.


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Ditto  Ditto  Ditto  + made some new friends on the road, picked up some good tips.... and bad habits :lol: and loving every minute :lol: 
M&T


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I was just reading the poem your Daughter wrote for me at the Global and that is just the reason I love My Motorhome.
True friendship has come our way through MHF.
The Global was wonderful and Hamble better still.
I'm off to Canterbury tomorrow to meet MHF members and then Shepton and then Brean Sands always busy and not sitting in an armchair feeling sorry for myself.
I have had the best year of my life in 2010.
Oh there has been bad news but there has been so much good news.
When a 12 year old writes :-

Dear Mavis you are amazing
A Woman we all know and love.
You were bought down by the angels 
sent from above
You always know how to get things going
You never stop making people smile
You always sit and talk a while
You always have been full of life
To Ray you're an amazing wife
Mavis you always know what to do 
Dear OLD Mavis we all love you.

That's why I love camping in my Motorhome xxx :wink:


----------



## sloath1980 (Jul 9, 2010)

discuss.....
i use that.
brilliant.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

"I Love Motorhoming"

Speak for yourself !!!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Freddiebooks said:


> "I Love Motorhoming"
> 
> Speak for yourself !!!


I am !!!

You not then ??? Discuss.... :wink:


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

No.... I'm crazy about it.

But being a Yorkshireman i feel the official line should be "You Speak for Yourself"


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

And there's plenty of room for the dog!

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

How else can you see the world at your leisure?

I have been to so many places and seen so much in two and a half years that would have taken me a life time of package holidays to see. 

We are hoping to full time next year and see all of Europe and maybe beyond. There is no other way to do it. Even if you had millions of pounds you would still have to book hotels etc etc etc, be in certain places at certain times. 

I love the thrill of turning up somwhere new and getting out on the bike to see whats around. Turn up when you like and leave when you like.

One word to some it all up. Freedom.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

barryd said:


> One word to some it all up. Freedom.


They might take our money through Road tax, Insurance, Mot's and tax on Diesel........But they'll never take our *Freedom* :brave:

A good reason Barry.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Because I'm sitting here getting sozzled at (Home) On Cheap french wine bought on our recent Motorhome trip to France :drinking: 

Sod the witches :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sat in a tin box in a cold wet field is freedom eh.

Get a life you lot !!!!!!!!

Matron, my bag is full again.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

damn good reason, Phil :roll: Had some Chianti with lunch - bought form a wine co-operative at a village outside Siena.  

You get to more different places in a motorhome than you could possibly do on a package holiday :idea:


----------



## mikkidee (Jun 19, 2009)

jimmyd0g said:


> Well, it's 3/4 the way through our first year as motorhomers & I agree with every word in your post. Like you, I just wish we had had the resources to get an mh years ago.


Do what we did, sell the house pay off what you owe and with the equity buy a motorhome. It's the best thing we ever did and have never looked back, I didn't realise how much freedom there was out there. All your home comforts on wheels. FANTASTIC long live life


----------



## mikkidee (Jun 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## tempest (Jun 14, 2009)

sat on campsite in spain last spring when some german friends invited us to stay with them on our way home. after 2 second thought we jumped at the chance. we had aleady booked a site on the medoc france for two weeks so from there took a straight line across france and into germany. it was our first time there and we stayed in the back yard of there house and had a wonderfull time. how else can you make friends and have such good time as that. motorhomes forever. next year they are staying with us.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Like your style Tempest.......How else in deed.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Since getting our motorhome the winters seem shorter and the summers seem longer....if you know what I mean.


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Despite only getting one trip away so far we are truly, madly and deeply in love with our MH. The excitement and planning of trips to come is really thrilling and our newly purchased European map book is now more used to the TV. Looking forward to trip no.2 this coming weekend. Long live MHing!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Most of the time our mh makes an attractive hedge that requires cleaning.
Just taken old Bessie in for her 3rd mot this morning plus a cam belt change.
16600 mies at 5 years old
2500 miles since last mot.
The longest trip was Assen with a few miles in France in june

It does allow me some comforts and space on the track days.
Tow bar fitted to tow bike trailer

Looking after Mil with alzheimers and five dogs two of which are 13 years old has restricted our plans and the reasons for buying mh.

Will we sell it. Not a chance.

Our time will surely come.

DAve p


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We don't manage to use ours very much Either


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Every time I come home from a trip in the van I'm a bit down for a couple of days and my thoughts always turn to 'when can we get away again'?
I was thinking about this the other day and I suddenly realised that it's great that I feel like this - it just reinforces how much I love motorhoming!

Roll on summer, or sping even


----------



## loobyloo59 (Aug 30, 2010)

We love it as well, although being our first year!!

Moblee, your not far from us!!!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

loobyloo59 said:


> Moblee, your not far from us!!!


ELY  Never heard of it :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Best thing we ever bought ,not yet completed our first year ,but we are tottally hooked ,cant wait to get it on the road again ,havent been away in it for almost a week!!!


----------



## centrefire (Apr 23, 2007)

Love the Camper hate the CAMPER BELLY,
too many Normandy Apple Tarts I guess.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

moblee said:


> We don't manage to use ours very much Either


Our new year resolution - nope, not giving up wine, chocolate or puddings, not taking up running or gym membership - just going to try and use the motorhome more 

For those of you about to go off full timing around Europe - best of luck and have lots of fun but be warned, despite a cupboard full of maps and guides to every imaginable European country, in two and a half years we only managed to leave France once 8O 8O 8O

Catz


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

catzontour said:


> moblee said:
> 
> 
> > We don't manage to use ours very much Either
> ...


Thats the best resolution I have heard, esp when all you hear on TV in Mags etc etc now is diet diet diet. Don't they realise they pushed all the fattening foods for Xmas down our throats since the beginning of Sept :wink:


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

catzontour said:


> moblee said:
> 
> 
> > We don't manage to use ours very much Either
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: My OH sits for hours planning routes,looking up sites,aires etc then when we get here after first couple of stops it all goes to the wall :lol: :lol: and thats why we love the freedom of having a MH, we are currently in France and apart from the 2 rallies we have booked in Spain who knows where we,ll land? and whats more who cares?? I don,t 8) 
Margaret


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Bump

For more results & newbies


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Went for the first time to the Yorkshire moor, a cc site in Rosedale. A fab little spot. Beautiful weather, just leccy, grass, pub opposite and the open moors once you'd gone up a 1 in 33 hill, by gawd it was steep, but the views were fab. Went to Whitby for the first time, love,y little harbour and town. Tootled off to Robin Hoods bay and nearly killed myself on the return walk up another exceptional steep hill. Fab villages too. It nice to go to a new area.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

jimmyd0g said:


> Well, it's 3/4 the way through our first year as motorhomers & I agree with every word in your post. Like you, I just wish we had had the resources to get an mh years ago.


Ditto...3/4 of our 1st year and we love our "Mo", done 5000 miles so far just in the UK and have another 6 sites b ooked up to now.

There is no better way of life, is there

)


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

This thread is making me drool. Work is getting in the way of fun. I want to use the MH more. Fortunately we are retiring at the end of the year. :roll: I work from home and some afternoons I make a cup of tea and go and sit outside in the MH and dream.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I love motorhoming because it allows us to have a holiday home all over the UK and Europe and if, when we arrive at a new destination we discover it is a place we don't particular like, then we simply just turn the key and move on to pastures new.  

I too wish we had done all this years ago! 

Sue


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I think one word and one word alone sums it up.

FREEDOM 

To do WHATEVER you want WHENEVER you want go WHEREVER you want and dress HOWEVER you want.


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

As we sat out by the MH last saturday evening, basking in the sunshine, beside the beach on the south rhins, barbecuing, drinking and chatting we both had a moment where we looked at each other, nodded and sighed with pure contentment and happiness.

Love Motorhoming - no words needed


----------

